# Help...CPC looking for job, remote hopefully



## StacyAnnSC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have 15+ years in the medical field. I just got my CPC a few months ago! Any advise or help would be greatly appreciated!! splaia@yahoo.com or splaia@lchcs.org or on here!!!  Thanks!   

I would also like to hear of any other jobs not necessarily just remote!!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jul 30, 2008)

I just added jobs and sites to look at on another thread.    Under job postings.


----------



## bart2be (Jul 31, 2008)

stacyplaia said:


> I have 15+ years in the medical field. I just got my CPC a few months ago! Any advise or help would be greatly appreciated!! splaia@yahoo.com or splaia@lchcs.org or on here!!!  Thanks!
> 
> I would also like to hear of any other jobs not necessarily just remote!!


Try PHNS.com they are looking for remote coders. 

JEllis CPC, CPC-H, CMBS


----------

